# Struts Deployment



## mr.m (23. Aug 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein erstes Struts-Projekt (struts 1.2.9) fertiggestellt und es läuft auf meinem rechner (tomcat 5) bestens. Nun wollte ich es auf den eigentlich (externen) Server (auch Tomcat 5) deployen und  es funktioniert nicht.  Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: File "/tags-bean" not found

Wenn ich nun in der Index.jsp die zeile


```
<%@ taglib uri="/tags-bean" prefix="bean" %>
```
 auf 
	
	
	
	





```
<%@ taglib uri="WEB-INF/struts-bean.tld" prefix="bean" %>
```

ändere. So erhalte ich folende Fehlermeldung:

Failed to load or instantiate TagExtraInfo class: org.apache.struts.taglib.bean.CookieTei

Nun habe ich testweise in den .tld-files alle <teiclass>-tags auskommentiert und erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:

Unable to load tag handler class "org.apache.struts.taglib.html.HtmlTag" for tag "html:html"

Kann es sein dass es hier Konflikte mit evtl. anderen auf dem Server vorhandenen Struts-projekten gibt oder was kann der Grund sein?

Ich hab gegoogelt, Foren abgesucht, usw. aber es hat alles nichts gebracht. Ich hoffe es kann mir wer helfen.

mfg

mr.m


----------



## clemson (23. Aug 2006)

hmm, wie hast du denn deine taglibs in der web.xml konfiguriert?

die benötigten klassen für die tags sollten eigentlich im struts.jar liegen...


----------



## mr.m (23. Aug 2006)

```
<taglib>
    <taglib-uri>/tags-bean</taglib-uri>
    <taglib-location>/WEB-INF/struts-bean.tld</taglib-location>
  </taglib>
```


----------



## clemson (23. Aug 2006)

die benötigten klassen, wie etwa *org.apache.struts.taglib.html.HtmlTag* befinden sich auch in deiner *struts.jar* bzw. im classpath, denk ich mal...


----------

